# ECO PRO Speed Limit mph to kmh



## dexters84 (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm dealing with a minor issue regarding ECO PRO mode.
There is a speed limit setting on CIC.
On CIC screen I set it to 75 mph, however KOMBI shows that I'm exceeding this limit if I pass 75 kmh

I've tried looking for all possible "EINHART" strings in CIC and KOMBI FDL and setting them to km/h - no luck.

I'd like to either change values on CIC to km/h or make KOMBI recognize that limit is set in miles.

Any ideas on how to achieve it?

I alrady have "km calibrated speedo" on my FA, and all ECUs are coded with that.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

dexters84 said:


> I'm dealing with a minor issue regarding ECO PRO mode.
> There is a speed limit setting on CIC.
> On CIC screen I set it to 75 mph, however KOMBI shows that I'm exceeding this limit if I pass 75 kmh
> 
> ...


Did the car come from the US?


----------



## dexters84 (Jul 17, 2016)

Car is a US spec F10.
It currently has Polish language, Canadian region and km/h calibrated speedometer set in FA.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

dexters84 said:


> Car is a US spec F10.
> It currently has Polish language, Canadian region and km/h calibrated speedometer set in FA.


Look in ICM and CAS. Both have settings for data output configuration for drive modes and/or units available.


----------



## dexters84 (Jul 17, 2016)

Miami10 said:


> Look in ICM and CAS. Both have settings for data output configuration for drive modes and/or units available.


I did a thorough check of these two ECUs and some other (I've checked all HU_CIC options).
Didn't find anything that I would connect to my case.

Do you have any more ideas?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

dexters84 said:


> I did a thorough check of these two ECUs and some other (I've checked all HU_CIC options).
> Didn't find anything that I would connect to my case.
> 
> Do you have any more ideas?


Did you check these:

ICMQL: 
LDM_Geschwindigkeit_Einheit

CAS:
PIA Client Default Einstellung für Geschwindigkeits-Verriegeln
VERRIEGELN_XKMH_DEFAULT

HU_CIC
EFF_DYN_SPORT_UNIT
DEFAULT_WEG_EINHEIT

KOMBI
WARNUNG_GESCHW_LIMIT
M_DIGI_TACHO_EINHEIT
WEG
VERBRAUCH
GESCHW_EINHEIT


----------



## rogaa (Sep 30, 2015)

I finished a US > ECE conversion a couple of months ago in a F25 X3, I needed to flash the KOMBI with ECE Typschlussel in order to get kmh reading instead of mph. In some cases you also need to change entire KOMBI.. Everything else can be coded.


----------



## dexters84 (Jul 17, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> Did you check these:
> 
> ICMQL:
> LDM_Geschwindigkeit_Einheit
> ...


Here are current values from my car:


ICMQL:
LDM_Geschwindigkeit_Einheit ***8211; no such record in ECU

CAS:
PIA Client Default Einstellung für Geschwindigkeits-Verriegeln
VERRIEGELN_XKMH_DEFAULT - aktiv

HU_CIC
EFF_DYN_SPORT_UNIT - ativ
DEFAULT_WEG_EINHEIT - km

KOMBI
WARNUNG_GESCHW_LIMIT ***8211; nich_aktiv
M_DIGI_TACHO_EINHEIT - pia
WEG - km
VERBRAUCH ***8211; mpg_us (changed to l_100km whle doing these check)
GESCHW_EINHEIT ***8211; km/h


Do you suppose that if I change DEFAULT_WEG_EINHEIT in HU_CIC then KOMBI will know that ECO_PRO limit is in miles?



rogaa said:


> I finished a US > ECE conversion a couple of months ago in a F25 X3, I needed to flash the KOMBI with ECE Typschlussel in order to get kmh reading instead of mph. In some cases you also need to change entire KOMBI.. Everything else can be coded.


It was working properly before upgrade. The limit set it CIC was in miles and was recalculated accordingly by KOMBI


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

dexters84 said:


> It was working properly before upgrade. The limit set it CIC was in miles and was recalculated accordingly by KOMBI


Whether it will work depends on a number of factors. Sometimes, KOMBI settings will control both. Other times HU_CIC will control both. Third, sometimes they each have individual settings. I have seen the same thing with language settings.

What upgrade?


----------



## dexters84 (Jul 17, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> Whether it will work depends on a number of factors. Sometimes, KOMBI settings will control both. Other times HU_CIC will control both. Third, sometimes they each have individual settings. I have seen the same thing with language settings.
> 
> What upgrade?


I have upgraded I-step and VO coded whole car afterwards.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

dexters84 said:


> I have upgraded I-step and VO coded whole car afterwards.


Part of programming is injecting a CAFD and VO coding.

Did you happen to change the FA at all from factory? Do you have a copy of before and after FA &/or CAFD's to compare?


----------



## dexters84 (Jul 17, 2016)

I could work out original VO as I can't be sure the one I got with the car is the original one. 
I just don't know what it will achieve. In order to tailor car to my needs I need the VO to be the way it is now (region Canada and Polish language version in VO)

I also have backup of old cafd files, unfortunately filenames are different and I suppose these can't be compared as even cafd files from the same ECU will differ in present functions for different I levels.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

dexters84 said:


> I could work out original VO as I can't be sure the one I got with the car is the original one.
> I just don't know what it will achieve. In order to tailor car to my needs I need the VO to be the way it is now (region Canada and Polish language version in VO)
> 
> I also have backup of old cafd files, unfortunately filenames are different and I suppose these can't be compared as even cafd files from the same ECU will differ in present functions for different I levels.


You can always run VIN to learn original state. You do not have to revert it, but it would provide insight into what originally worked.

They can be compared with tm's ncd / cafd tool.


----------



## dexters84 (Jul 17, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> You can always run VIN to learn original state. You do not have to revert it, but it would provide insight into what originally worked.
> 
> They can be compared with tm's ncd / cafd tool.


Originally the car was us spec. Then it was brought to Europe, converted to ECE region and this limiter was working fine. I bought it at this point. I have a backup of cafd files from that I step and VO as well.
Then I did I step upgrade and I'm unable to handle this aspect of US to ECE conversion properly. All other options are OK.

So recreating original VO will give me original cafd files which are no use to me as they make the car us spec.

If I would know how each ECU names cafd files in each I step then I could try to compare my backup with current state.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

dexters84 said:


> Originally the car was us spec. Then it was brought to Europe, converted to ECE region and this limiter was working fine. I bought it at this point. I have a backup of cafd files from that I step and VO as well.
> Then I did I step upgrade and I'm unable to handle this aspect of US to ECE conversion properly. All other options are OK.
> 
> So recreating original VO will give me original cafd files which are no use to me as they make the car us spec.
> ...


The original VO and CAFD files from factory may not help.

However, correct me if I am wrong; but I believe you stated the vehicle behaved as desired before the update.

If yes, I was suggesting that a (FA & CAFD) comparison of the working to current state might provide insight into mismatch of head unit and dash. These files can come from multiple sources, including actual backups pulls from the vehicle at different times as well as created. E-sys Coding-Verification is another form of offline coding or analysis which creates various trace elements (eg, NCD's, SVT, etc) based on designated parameters (eg, loaded FA's, loaded SVT's, & KIS I-Steps).

I am not sure exactly for what you are looking in terms of naming CAFD files. Though, generally, CAFD_ID's (eg, CAFD_00000DED) do not change with each I-Step. What varies are the proceeding numbers. Using "CAFD_0000DED_XXX_YYY_ZZZ" as an example, the nomenclature is as follows:

XXX = Major or Main Version (MV)
YYY = Minor or Secondary Version (SV)
ZZZ = Patch Version (PV)


----------



## dexters84 (Jul 17, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> The original VO and CAFD files from factory may not help.
> 
> However, correct me if I am wrong; but I believe you stated the vehicle behaved as desired before the update.
> 
> ...


This is some great info on cafd naming.
I will try to find old version of CIC cafd and compare it with my current one. If that will give no result I will do the same for KOMBI and other ECUs mentioned in this thread.

Since we are on the matter can anyone share cafd for HU_CIC and KOMBI from "native" ECE region F10 pre LCI?

If I'm going to dive into file differences I'd love to verify that as well.
Perhaps I will discover something interesting.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

dexters84 said:


> This is some great info on cafd naming.
> I will try to find old version of CIC cafd and compare it with my current one. If that will give no result I will do the same for KOMBI and other ECUs mentioned in this thread.
> 
> Since we are on the matter can anyone share cafd for HU_CIC and KOMBI from "native" ECE region F10 pre LCI?
> ...


If you want even more information on CAFD's, check out Secret Life.

I have ECE and US F10 files, but you are still better off creating your own in E-sys Coding Verification that will be relevant to your specific option codes. You can use this site to give you relevant Typeschussel.


----------



## dexters84 (Jul 17, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> If you want even more information on CAFD's, check out Secret Life.
> 
> I have ECE and US F10 files, but you are still better off creating your own in E-sys Coding Verification that will be relevant to your specific option codes. You can use this site to give you relevant Typeschussel.


Those are some grat reads regarding CAFD.
It took me some time to check everythiing but so far I have even more questions than answers.

1. E-SYS manual states that I should see only CAFD files that I have downloaded - instead I see tons of them
2. I have reworked my VO, changed TYPE from XH53 to XH31 and replaced SALAPA for CANADIAN VERSION with GERMAN VERSION. This VO I've used to verify coding and results for CIC and KOMBI CAFD were OK.

See attachment for details.
Did I do something wrong, or simply these changes to VO doesn't change anyting in these two CAFD files?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

dexters84 said:


> Those are some grat reads regarding CAFD.
> It took me some time to check everythiing but so far I have even more questions than answers.
> 
> 1. E-SYS manual states that I should see only CAFD files that I have downloaded - instead I see tons of them
> ...


1. I am not sure I follow. In %:\Data\Psdzdata\swe\cafd, you will have all CAF's from that Psdzdata release. These are the ones from which you can choose individual verification as well as must at least match your CAFD's in SVT tree to be able to read vehicle files. In C:\Data\CAF, there are only the NCD's which were created from "Read Coding Data;" any file in that location with the same name will be overwritten.
2. You can use TM's tool to Compare CAFD's. There may be no differences.


----------



## dexters84 (Jul 17, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> 1. I am not sure I follow. In %:\Data\Psdzdata\swe\cafd, you will have all CAF's from that Psdzdata release. These are the ones from which you can choose individual verification as well as must at least match your CAFD's in SVT tree to be able to read vehicle files. In C:\Data\CAF, there are only the NCD's which were created from "Read Coding Data;" any file in that location with the same name will be overwritten.
> 2. You can use TM's tool to Compare CAFD's. There may be no differences.


I've got it now.
I didn't select trace directory in options and didn't check which files should be created in trace operation.

Now i get new CAFD files based on my reworked VO - E-SYS and NCD/CAFD Tools are great.

Thanks for your assitance, now I only need to compare all ECUs.

Will let you know should I find something interesting.


----------

